
The Distributed Monolith - Tenhundfeld
https://www.simplethread.com/the-distributed-monolith/
======
dondenoncourt
Hypothetical Survey: Why do you want to use microservices architecture? • 90%
of responses: Because I want to pad my resume. • 8% of responses: I’m not
sure.... • 2% of responses: Because I’ve built many successful monoliths and a
few microservices and you know the use of microservices, in this case, will
make the app better.

